# Dynaudio 110a



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Dynaudio Launches New Powered Focus 110 A Speakers


* March 7, 2009

Following the footsteps of the award winning Dynaudio MC 15 high-end multimedia loudspeaker, Dynaudio's latest actively powered model, the new Focus 110 A, marries the simplicity of a refined active loudspeaker to the sophistication of a high-end Dynaudio compact monitor.

Unlike the near-field optimized MC 15, which is ideal for desktop use, the Focus 110 A is optimized for more traditional listening rooms and true audiophile applications. With its integrated power amplifier and advanced Dynaudio driver technology, the multipurpose Focus110 A serves as an ideal loudspeaker for a wide range of high-end audio/video and music systems.

Fitted with its own internal stereo amplifiers, the Focus 110 A complements many different applications, ranging from more traditional high-end system setups to compact office, bedroom or dorm systems: In a traditional hi-fi setup, the 110 A can be partnered with a conventional two-channel pre-amp in a stereo system, or used in conjunction with an integrated amplifier featuring pre-outs. A simplified, minimalist hi-fi system can be created by partnering the 110 A directly to a CD player (or DVD/Blu-ray player) - or any audio source (i.e. a DAC or digital radio and satellite
receivers) equipped with volume control for that matter.

The 110 A also serves as an ideal speaker to mate to media-server bridge devices (such as Sonos, Roku, Squeezebox, etc.), offering incredible performance and flexibility. A simple high-end music server system can be built by connecting the 110 A to a system comprising the Wadia iPod™ transport, a DAC an iPod™.

In custom installations, the Focus 110 A can be used as a speaker in a distributed audio system zone. The 110 A could also be utilized in a multi-channel system, in tandem with a surround sound processor or even with the processor of a home theater receiver featuring pre-outs.

The 110 A can be used as a high-end multimedia speaker by connecting it to a computer or laptop equipped with a good soundcard. One can also take the performance of a portable player or personal media player such as iPod™ (directly or via a dock) into the realm of high-end audio by connecting it directly to the Focus 110 A.

The active Focus can also be employed as a high-end TV speaker, as one can connect it directly to a flat screen monitor with volume-controlled audio-outs. It may also be integrated into commercial applications where high quality sound is desired. The possibilities are in fact unlimited for the powerful, accurate, yet incredibly flexible Focus 110 A model.

The specially coated soft dome tweeter and the MSP (magnesium silicate polymer) mid/bass driver with its distinctive diaphragm come together with sophisticated dual-amplifier technology to form this unique "active" loudspeaker. Benefiting from Dynaudio's vast knowledge and experience developing active studio monitors, the Focus drive units have been precisely tailored to perfectly match the internal amplifiers, just as the amplifiers have been to match the drivers. A primary advantage of an active loudspeaker stems from the efficiency gained in optimizing the interface between the amplifier and loudspeaker driver, while a more compact system can also be comprised. This optimized design concept yields the ultimate audio system: An exceptional loudspeaker integrated with its own idyllic amp. To achieve the best result, the amplification of the Focus 110 A utilizes a bi-amp design: One 50 Watt amplifier powers the mid/bass driver and a second 50 Watt amplifier powers the tweeter in each speaker. In a Focus 110 A stereo setup, this equates to 200 Watts of optimized amplifier power. The musical result impresses upon first listen: there is remarkable precision and dynamics, combined with an excellent, naturally-balanced, authentic sound.

The Focus 110 A will be available in February 2009 in the four standard Focus natural wood finishes (Maple, Cherry, Rosewood, and Black Ash). Additionally, Dynaudio will also offer this model in new high gloss Black or White lacquer finishes beginning April 2009. The Focus 110 A is priced at $2,450 per pair MSRP.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

As an owner of the Dynaudio MC15, I'm intrigued by these new Focus actives. I love my MC15's, and never imagined that a "multimedia speaker" could sound as good as these. Of course, the fact that these are really just rebadged pro monitors can't hurt.

But the thing I like about the Focus is that they are based on very high quality passive speakers, basically just with an amp stuffed into them, so they can't help but be amazing. I hope to hear these soon.


----------

